# Hotronix Debuts Laser Alignment Wizard For Perfectly Positioning Heat Applied Graphics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Hotronix has released the Laser Alignment Wizard™. The LAW is designed to be used with the Portable Laser to allow for precise positioning of graphics. The Laser Alignment Wizard™, is preprinted with five popular design layouts and rulers for custom design placement.

This handy tool is used for initial setup of the Portable Laser. Place the template on your heat press, then adjust the independent bulbs of the laser to the desired placement on the Wizard. Once setup is complete, remove the wizard and begin heat printing.

The Laser Alignment Wizard aids in accurate placement for professional results on every heat printing job.

For more information, visit www.hotronix.com/portable-heat-press-laser-alignment-system

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

